# Cocoa Mulch Hazard



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Please be aware that Cocoa Mulch sold in garden centres and other outlets, can be deadly to dogs and cats. It's often sold as a deterrent to keep cats out of gardens in fact. Dogs are particularly drawn to it because of its chocolate like smell and if they eat it, are at risk of being poisoned. An active ingredient is Theobromine which is what also makes chocolate toxic to dogs. See www.greyhoundaction.org.uk/warning.htm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting and good to know Rick - thanks.

I can't help wondering just how poisonous chocolate really is to dogs since our previous mutt once "_helped_" Mrs Zeb with a 2lb box of choccies that she foolishly left on the settee. :roll:

Mrs Zeb had eaten only one, so the dog scoffed 2lb minus one choccy all in the space of about 15 minutes.

They had no effect on her at all apart from a few more than usually potent farts, and certainly didn't slow her down at all when Mrs Zeb gave chase!! 8O :lol: :roll:

We were not concerned since at the time we were not aware that chocolate is said to be poisonous to dogs.

As I mentioned, the emanations from the canine posterior could be quite conservatively described as poisonous, but the toxic effects on us were far worse than anything suffered by the hound.

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interesting further reading on here:

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/cocoamulch.asp

The first Snopes entry I've seen that is TRUE !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly.

Having read your link I think we were extremely lucky. :roll: 8O 

At least half of the chocolate the dog pinched was white, and most of the centres probably didn't contain any chocolate at all.

She probably ate only a few ounces of milk and white chocolate plus a lot of whatever the centres were made of, which probably explains the toxic vapours that came as a result. :roll: 

For once we learned from our mistake without paying the penalty. :? 

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Dave just before xmas we were off on the beach with the dogs, I put them both in the car, a couple of days before I had been given a sample bag of 300 grams of chocolate buttons by a rep.................Rolo helped himself to the lot 8O in the time it took me to go and put on the alarm and lock the house doors.

Fortunately he drank a lot of water when we got home and although a little quiet later seemed perfectly ok the next day. I was really worried at the time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Dave just before xmas we were off on the beach with the dogs, I put them both in the car, a couple of days before I had been given a sample bag of 300 grams of chocolate buttons by a rep.................Rolo helped himself to the lot 8O in the time it took me to go and put on the alarm and lock the house doors.
> 
> Fortunately he drank a lot of water when we got home and although a little quiet later seemed perfectly ok the next day. I was really worried at the time.


That's a Welshie for you. 8O :roll:

Little sods are so quick aren't they? You take your eyes off them for a second and they are sitting there with a totally innocent _"Who me Boss??" _expression on their face - along with a none too neat layer of chocolate lipstick.

Love them to bits though.

Cheers


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

A friend's Dobermann helped himself to a whole simnel (Like a Chrisymas Cake) cake, followed by a few brillo pads and survived!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I am right in saying that some breeds are more suseptible than others to theobromine poisoning. Any vets out there can confirm?
Best thing is to keep them well away from the lovely stuff of course.
Pat


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

patp said:


> I think I am right in saying that some breeds are more suseptible than others to theobromine poisoning. Any vets out there can confirm?
> Best thing is to keep them well away from the lovely stuff of course.
> Pat


 Wouldn't it be brilliant if we did have our very own MHF Vet.


----------

